# Missing.....the days of the way used to be



## condor (Jun 15, 2014)

I often wonder if I am the only person missing the ....good old days?? As a rule i track and monitor different events...news....isssue all the time....basically i always overdose on imformation.....so much imformation and the majority of it i just cant believe when i do come across. In the good old days....there was no talk or issue with idenity....there was male and female.....girl and boy. Pretty basic stuff and everything was in harmony. Now i found out there is more than one gender...in fact there are multiple...each demanding their own special pronoun to be addressed.
In the most simplistic fashion....what was right is now wrong and .what is wrong is now right....what is up is now down.
I cant grasp the followimg.....a husband will talk to his man person....Candian Passports have the...X....designation on it.....i see children...6...8...10 years old...claiming now to be the opposite sex. I see schools banning peanuts...cheese due to allergy. I went to a fair size High School and that issue was never there...but now...wow.
People will justify it by calling all this gibberish as progress...so i ask..is this progress up..or is it progress to the bottom. I now see all politiciams..whether..Federal...Provincial....City as now being seen that being a Christain is now a liability. How did that happen.

It just goes on and on...with no end in sight...so i ask again...race to the top or bottom...my personal opinion it is a race to the bottom....which begs the question....WHERE ...is the bottom....i thank God..i will never see it...not that i would like to see it.

My point of recerence has been when i was 20 years old....take a look at the people 20 years old now....and their point of refernce


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Nothing has ever been in harmony no matter what has changed in the world. And the issues that seem to be in the news were always there, just repressed. You just weren't told the whole story, but now its out. There have been gay and transgender people around since the dawn of our species. You cant expect them to live in the shadows now can you? They are a full 8-10% of the population. So thats a few hundred million people across the globe.

I am concerned about technology impact on younger people who seem slave to it instead of a tool.

And dont worry about your religion. There is no god anyway. Just another bit of misinformation perpetrated on the public.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

It's selective memory. The "good old days" were rarely good for those who were teased, bullied, repressed, or outright discriminated against for their differences in gender, race, ethnic origins, or sexual orientation. In the case of sexual orientation, it was simply suppressed by most, because of the social stigma of "coming out".


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There were tons of homosexual people (and other non-traditional sexual identities) around when you were a child, too. Look at the Kinsey studies if you don't believe me. These studies occurred around 1950, and it showed -- much to everyone's shock -- there were plenty of homosexual people and various kinds of "sexual deviants" (using the term of the day) back then too.

The point is ... it's always been like this. In the 1950s people were in denial, and didn't like Kinsey's findings either.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Funny thing is, when I was growing up we didn't care. Some of my friends were gay, big deal, none of us cared one way or another. I had friends of many religions, sometimes we had good discussions about the various beliefs, but we never tried to force one person's beliefs on anyone else. 

My kids have all played on multicultural sports, no one noticed race unless we played a team where they were all the same...then it stood out. I took my kids on a field trip last year to a museum and they showed the first firefighters and asked if anyone noticed something odd about the picture...no one did (the firemen were, in fact, all women as the men had to work and it was a volunteer fire station). 

Today however, we are all being forced to recognize all these things specifically and treat them, ironically, as being different. Seems a little backwards from what they are trying to accomplish if you ask me. 

True, not everyone grew up the way I did, nor raise their kids the way I do, but that doesn't make what they are trying to do today "right" either.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I do miss some things from the old days. Life seemed at a simpler, slower pace back then. I remember sitting with friends listening to the latest record album. Today's youth are much too distracted to do that. Everyone on the high-school bus talked about the same TV show because there weren't hundreds of media choices back then. You could say "Merry Christmas" without worrying about offending someone. And parents didn't seem to be as run off their feet as my wife and I felt while raising our children - in my youth we were basically out of the house until diner time and parents didn't seem to have to plan a multitude of organized activities for us. I think that most would agree that today's young people are being introduced to very explicit stuff at far too young of an age. Admittedly, it was probably too rough on anyone who was gay in my youth and some probably went through hell but I do think that things are swinging a little too far with this non-gender stuff and expecting us to use "them" instead of "he" or "she" and gender neutral passports. I get the feeling that the middle is currently being pushed a little too far, too fast by the so called "progressive" agenda and that can lead to backlashes such as we've seen in the US.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Nostalgia just isn't what it used to be.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_in_ancient_Greece


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I prefer the old Burger King (or was it wendy's?) "where's the beef ?" school of advertising over say, the lasted Mcdonalds ad...showing "diverse" types of customers...closing with showing the "newlyweds"...yup, you guessed it.... 2 females...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah yes, missing the good old days. I'm watching this movie right now with my parents, Lili from 1953
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lili

The young naive 16 year old girl becomes infatuated with a puppeteer, Paul who is 40 years old. She ends up in a love triangle between the two older men, a ventriloquist and the puppeteer. Paul seduces her using his puppet act (remember she is naive and imaginative because she's a little girl). The actress is really acting like a very juvenile, clueless girl. And just about every older man hits on her.

Eventually they kiss passionately. The puppets applaud. The 40 year old goes off with the sweet little 16 year old girl.

So, uh, a sweet and innocent time was it? This is called statutory rape today. And her age isn't the only thing (I know people married at 16 back then); the girl is clearly portrayed as a juvenile, very oblivious to the men's advances and intentions.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

I remember when a job at Bell Canada or similiar was a job for life. A company like that took care of employees, who took care of their clients which worked out well for the shareholder. Lay offs were a last resort, benefits and pay was fair. Now it is all about maximizing return to shareholder (or the pres and CEO) and screw the employee or the customer if it will save a buck, or put another cent of revenue in the companies pocket.
Yep there were a few cases of crappy mgnt and bitter union fights but not as dog eat dog as now.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow, job for life -- what's that? I get laid off every few years.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> closing with showing the "newlyweds"...yup, you guessed it.... 2 females...


Boy, I totally missed that. Yawn. Personally I wouldn't eat at McDonald's because it's not food, I don't really care about their ads.

As for a job for life, I don't think I've ever had a real job since I was a kid working part time...learned pretty quick I didn't like "jobs". Had job security ever since, worked for the same company (which I founded) ever since. There were good times, there were bad times, but it's been more stable than most of my friends, and those with job security have been pretty unhappy with their golden handcuffs most of their "careers".


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

Same sex marriage? That's so last century. Get with the times. People are now marrying themselves.

Right now it's about maximum exposure on social media, blowing everything out of proportion for clickbait, likes & followers, doing whatever it takes for the camera, going out of the way to find things to take offense to, and millions of people exchanging hateful argumentative blows at each other like limp wrist keyboard warriors.

But things are also amazing, far greater than they've ever been. Yet most everyone is still unhappy - even those privileged enough to partake in the miracle that is modern advancement in anything.

Anywhere I go online, there's haters everywhere who are miserable with themselves so they go online to troll and project their insecurities on to anyone they can pick on. I've gotten good at sifting through all these useless non contributing watersacks making comments, and only extracting the good from the bad, the positive from the negative.

The news is giving attention to the wrong people. I am sick of protests over the dumbest crap. Who the hell has time to go to those things? Get a god damn job and contribute something to society. Fussing over statues and symbols from the past...humans have a problem of dwelling on the past, and doing very little to fix things moving forward. Hate breeds hate. Soon we'll be burning every history book for being offensive. And then history will repeat itself, another slaughter of X group of people.


tl;dr take the good from the bad, all you can really do. And the good these days, is *real* good.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Forget about the "good ol' days". If we go back enough generations, eventually we'll get back to "The Great Old Days". Ahhh the age of the caveman, where he roamed free of taxes, laws, and social constraints. Ate like a king, and grabbed any woman's *** he wished. Now those were fantastic times.

The human brain, as amazing as it is, has a lot of flaws. One being bad long term, and selective memory. They say time heals all wounds, and there's a reason for it. Our brains erase painful memories quicker than enjoyable ones to protect us. I don't know all of the science behind it, but look into it, it's a fascinating field of study.

Condor. The answer to your problem is actually rather simple, and you pointed it out yourself.


condor said:


> I often wonder if I am the only person missing the ....good old days?? As a rule i track and monitor different events...news....isssue all the time....basically i always overdose on imformation.....so much imformation and the majority of it i just cant believe when i do come across.


The "NEWS" should just be renamed to "Terrible Events of the day". I've stopped watching CNN completely, because every time I turn it on, I get anxious and think I only have about an hour left to live. I do keep tabs on local news once in the morning, and once on the evening commute. Then I'll have a glance on BBC, or CBC's international section, and get some info. Overindulging on news is unhealthy.

Having said all that. I do agree that sometimes political correctness is pushed beyond reasonable and productive limits. I make it a point a say Merry Christmas around December. But for a lot of others things, I really couldn't care less if someone wacko is protesting in Ottawa for his right to marry a watermelon. Live and let live. Go outside for fresh air, go to the park and read a good book. Or lay back on the couch and watch a show on a hobby you like. Enjoy the time you have above ground, it's much shorter than you think.


BTW....you might find some good responses in THIS thread too.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

One thing I have noticed is that everything seems cleaner now than in years past. I only remember back to the 1980's, but everything was dirtier then. There was more smog, cars and trucks belching smoke, more litter on the streets, stores and restaurants were dirtier, there was smoking indoors... etc.

Then there are the advances in medicine (HIV treatments, etc).

On the bad side, cost of living is much higher now. A modest income could afford a much better quality of life 25 years ago. Nowadays, a modest income will barely pay the rent/mortgage.

It does seem that there is more tolerance today for sure. I don't remember any openly gay kids from when I went to school... you'd hear words like "***" and "****" every day. Coming out as gay would have been pretty much suicide. Nowadays it seems like half the kids in schools are some kind of alternate sexuality.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

I have a pile of popular mechanix, mechanics illustrated from the 50s and 60s. Very interesting reads. A lot of self sufficiency. Grow your own food, fix your own car, built a boat, lamp, your own gym, whatever. Lots of time to tinker. House and white picket fence. People were proud to be handy, now they brag they are not.
I dont see the same culture today.
Oh and cars for <2,000.


----------

